# PK380 holster



## Timsyfz (Jun 14, 2010)

I just ordered my wife a PK380 w/ the laser option. I know she would like to carry it with her for personal protection since we own our own business, and she tends to carry bank deposits in a society full of freaks.

Are there any suggestions for a holster for her that she can keep in her purse that will fit her .380 w/ laser?


----------



## Andersong1 (Dec 28, 2010)

*pk380 w/ laser holster*

Try ebay...I've been searching for days for the same holster and finally came up with a company called Skyball Mountain Holsters. From what I could get, its a ebay store located in Alabama and the guy must make holsters that people like you and i need. Ebay users name is kc4kce. Just bought mine from him ill let you know how it does.


----------



## jlampert23 (Jan 24, 2011)

I use the Fobus paddle holster for P99. the pk380 fits perfectly in it. I do not know if it will fit with the laser site though.


----------



## 60ratrod (May 10, 2011)

my wife ordered me the over the shoulder one for my lasered pk380 and it fit the gun just fine and was rather comfortable to wear and was hardly noticeable under my zip up hoody. i think she got me the same one that andersong1 was talking about.


----------

